# Rooster Count



## bang-splash-yum (Sep 25, 2012)

Got this little guy this morning, wondering if anyone else is having good success this year. Heard mixed things about the bird count. I have seen lots of hens everywhere I go, but not a lot of roosters, which isn't necessarily a bad thing. Just curious as to how everyone else is doing and looking for some cool bird picks.


----------

